# Ginger beer



## spunk (Jul 6, 2014)

So this is what started my interest. A book I purchased. Had this in it I used bread yeast made the ginger plant. It wasn't bad a bit yeasty. Was fun. Making it again only going to use wine yeast. Then put in a gal jug with airlock. For the three weeks instead of the plastic bottles. May use limes instead of lemon maybe some raspberry or grapefruit.not sure what yet.any ideas.hope this works. My book has several hedgerow beers as they call it. Fun stuff


----------



## spunk (Oct 4, 2015)

Ok after its been a year since i made my ginger beer wine. Wow is ot good. Linda proud of myself


----------



## spunk (Oct 4, 2015)

Opps kinda


----------



## CGish (Oct 4, 2015)

What is the name of the book where you found the recipe?


----------



## spunk (Oct 4, 2015)

Home brewing by Kevin Forbes was the book. This wine i made was kinda my own version making it into wine.


----------

